
The Post-Capitalist Interregnum - wslh
https://neweconomics.opendemocracy.net/the-post-capitalist-interregnum/
======
nikodunk
This person uses a lot of big words and is not very concise. But interesting
point and world view.

Long story short capitalism has exhausted all of its options, and will die
from 1,000 paper cuts.

There is nothing (yet) to replace it.

